# black uniform's next season



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I heard a while back that the rox will try to have an alternate road uniform next season. is this true i would think the rox would look awesome in black uniforms next year.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I read in another forum that they tried to use it this year, but the league said there were too many black uniforms.  

They'll try again next season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

nice. i hope they keep red 4 home games then. i like the red 1 better


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

They need go back to the old ones, but kinda make them a little nicer.
The black ones would be sweet though.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

the oldskool red n yellow?

i wanted a red n yellow jersey


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

id buy any tmac jersey that comes out.. need to expand my collect of the home n away jerseys...


do they sell stromile jersey?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those black Jersey's would sell like crazy. I'd love to see them on the court.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG! the Black & Red is crazy!:clap2: I would miss the Red, but that Black would add some attitude...where do I sign for this approval?


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

whoo man those are awesome


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

That pic looks nice but too bad its photoshopped. Id like to have those uniforms. Match with my shoes


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

That would look sick. That would deff. make T-Mac even more badass looking


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

cornholio said:


> I read in another forum that they tried to use it this year, but the league said there were too many black uniforms.
> 
> They'll try again next season.


i can not think of any other team with a black uniform except San Antonio


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> i can not think of any other team with a black uniform except San Antonio


Miami, Minnesotta, Philadelphia, Portland, and I think that might be it, but I don't get how many black uni's there could be, talk about how many RED uni's there are: Pistons, Clippers, Heat, Nets, Hawks, Raptors, Rockets, Bulls, and I don't know how many more. The number of red jerseys are almost double the black, so I don't see why the Rockets can't wear it. But the black jerseys would definitely be dope.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

cornholio said:


>


thats a s!ck jersey


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If they made that black & red one I'd buy a jersey.... and i've NEVER bought a jersey..


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I actually see this kind of suggestion last season. Gamers have put together a black Rockets Jersey for NBA Live. I actually used it for my NBA live 07.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

The white jersey is actually my favorite followed by the newly suggested black jersey. I don't fancy the red jersey(grey stripes) at all.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

id go with white , black and red

i own both jerseys of both superstars and white just doesnt look good... prob cause the shoes are red

but i'm all for the black jersey.. looks slick


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

cornholio said:


>


That's a sweet jersey! That'd be a great road alternate jersey for the Rockets.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

i always imagined them getting a black jersey, i wonder if they will end up getting them


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

any new news on these black jersey's now that i have nothing to look forward to

haha

seriously though anyone heard anything


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Cornholio said:


>


i just noticed that jersey says "Houston" instead of "Rockets."

I thought that was a funny slip


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What a huge bump my friend. I don't think this is happening though. League said there were too many black jerseys already.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I want one!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

what about this


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Miami, Minnesotta, Philadelphia, Portland, and I think that might be it, but I don't get how many black uni's there could be, talk about how many RED uni's there are: Pistons, Clippers, Heat, Nets, Hawks, Raptors, Rockets, Bulls, and I don't know how many more. The number of red jerseys are almost double the black, so I don't see why the Rockets can't wear it. But the black jerseys would definitely be dope.


add warriors to the black list


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> I actually see this kind of suggestion last season. Gamers have put together a black Rockets Jersey for NBA Live. I actually used it for my NBA live 07.


Yeah, it looks badass in NBA Live. I hope they release it in real life because it would be my favorite team jersey by far.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

I for one hate the trend of teams that do not have black in their team colors wearing random black jerseys. Its stupid and trendy PERIOD.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> what about this


ewwww. The black stripes kill it.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

The Rockets have the best jerseys in the NBA. Don't change a thing! Esp. not for black! Booooooooooo!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> what about this


That looks like my McGrady jersey after playing 3 hours of street ball in the rain


----------

